# Puffer forum



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

puffer forum is got to be one of the biggest jokes forums ever had seen.
the puffer punk is such a hypercritical joke . it is not even funny. i have a mbu and all i get is stupid ass response from all the bone heads that think they know everything. 1000g for a mbu puffer hahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah and she has a fahaka puffer in a 120g and its major stunted and she preaches here crap all the time to people .
there is my rant for the day puffer forum sucks so bad i hate it and i do not recommended it to anybody


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Not a very helpful forum is it now....signed up for some advice well lets say nothing that an amateur like myself already didn't know.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Not a very helpful forum is it now....signed up for some advice well lets say nothing that an amateur like myself already didn't know.


I signed up too awhile back and was quite stunned at how rude some of the people were. Not even specifically to me but in the past threads I was reading. Never have gone back or even kept a puffer since.... Glad we don't have to deal with the same issue here on BCA.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my puffer has been acting a little weird and they never answer my questions . my friend has the biggest puffer group on face book i had to kick puffer punk of like ten times and she still menages to come back. she is a fricken bonehead


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a thread i started http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?402217-The-Hypocrite-thread-mbu


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting thread John. Determining minimum aquarium size is no easy task, of course the aquarium should be wider and longer then the potential length of the fish but determining volume? Bigger the better should always be the guide. Any fish will do better in massive aquariums, should we buy 1000 gallon aquariums for Neon tetras? Sure, why not, very impressive....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank goodness for all the kind peeps here at BCA...advice without the tude and sarcasm is all we ask for...!! Once you go BCA no other site in my opinion will ever compare.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your experience there. Glad we don't have to deal with that here


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Never liked that place even when my gf was a mod there, she would tell me all sorts of stories about that pufferpunk lady...she was very rude and blunt many a time.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

she is on the MFK forum too and a major pain. never has any good input all negative . she has major crappy tattoos of puffers on her arm me and a bunch of others were bugging her saying her arm was not big enough for her crappy puffer tattoos


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> Never liked that place even when my gf was a mod there, she would tell me all sorts of stories about that pufferpunk lady...she was very rude and blunt many a time.


ya she is a loser


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. It's good for you to rant once in a while but it probably isn't great for BCA members to trash another fish forum on BCA. Wouldn't want them to do the same, right? You got it off your chest so I think it's best if we close this thread before it gets out of hand and members of the other site start ranting about BCA. Peace my friend.


----------

